# Mrs K Tillotson



## Katherine T (May 15, 2018)

Hi, my husband and I are retiring to Corfu next spring and we have been looking into the situation regarding health care and trying to find out what standard of care is offered by the two public hospitals on the island. We can't afford private health care and would like to ask if there is anyone who has visited or stayed at either hospital and can provide us with some insight as to the level of care provided? Many thanks.


----------

